# Nepenthes campanulata



## hardy (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a small-sized species, and the only nepenthes that I grow.



















And when it was smaller...


















And last, but not least, the stringy nectar that it uses to bait insects 






[YOUTUBE]OCfpvFEaD34[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aH2vaXKbCoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## newbud (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful!! I'm growing a couple of Sarracenia in my back yard and have thought about trying the tropical pitchers. There are some nice babies from Wellspring Gardens on Ebay. May I ask where you got yours and would you recommend trying these little ones on Ebay?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2012)

Neat little thing, but that "nectar" is kinda scary - certainly there must be some industrial application for such an elastic liquid.


----------



## hardy (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it is mostly sugar. It's sweet cos I've tasted it  Maybe there's some sort of mucilage or mucus protein in it that makes it sticky. Ants just go crazy over it.

[youtube]EfbwiNcUE6c[/youtube] 




newbud said:


> Beautiful!! I'm growing a couple of Sarracenia in my back yard and have thought about trying the tropical pitchers. There are some nice babies from Wellspring Gardens on Ebay. May I ask where you got yours and would you recommend trying these little ones on Ebay?



I got mine as an unrooted cutting from a vendor in the local flower market here. I grow mine under lights with some paphs and it's been growing well. Some nepenthes are cool-growing, while some are warm-growing, but it should be quite safe to give them intermediate conditions (18-25 degrees Celsius). My nepenthes campanulata is an intermediate species so it thrives in its indoor terrarium. Small plants may be quite a challenge to acclimate, but if it's healthy and not too expensive, then it's worth a try I think!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 24, 2012)

So cute!! Yours looks redder than most. The campa I've seen are usually all green. I love the way campa eventually grows more rosettes through underground rhizomes to form a mat and would like to try one..


----------



## hardy (Jun 24, 2012)

Yup, the vertical growth is very slow, and it produces basal shoots readily  It's just perfect for growing under lights in the current condition, but I'm also looking forward to the time I can grow it outdoors, at home in Indon!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 24, 2012)

cool!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2012)

hardy said:


> Well it is mostly sugar. It's sweet cos I've tasted it  Maybe there's some sort of mucilage or mucus protein in it that makes it sticky. Ants just go crazy over it.


My idol! :clap:


----------



## Ditto (Jun 25, 2012)

nice pitcher plant


----------



## newbud (Jun 25, 2012)

This one on ebay sounds like it would be ok in my terr. But it's a large plant when mature so...I don't know.

Nepenthes Miranda - Tropical pitcher plant

Nepenthes X Miranda. One of the easiest of nepenthes. Great for beginners. Adapts to a wide growing environment. Does well either treated as a lowlander or highlander.

Hybrid. Has long leaves which cascade over the pot or hanging planter. Grows as a climbing or scrambling vine.

Most of the many nepenthes are easy to grow and readily adapt to the conditions inside the home. 

There are two distinct types based on the altitude where they typically grow: Highland- above 3,000 feet or Lowland- below 3,000 feet. Some growers break these out even further. Ultra Highland- above 6,000 feet, Intermediate (straddling both High and Low), and Ultra Lowland.

All types are tropical and should be protected from temperatures below 40F. Highland types generally prefer cooler (yet still warm) temperatures: 65F - 90F during the day and 45F - 65F at night. The Lowland types prefer the same warm temperatures both night and day but will usually tolerate cooler nighttime temps around 60F - 70F.

Given that most growers can’t control temperatures that precisely, one can usually achieve success since many Nepenthes are adaptable to conditions inside the typical home.

Zone 10. Grow in loose moist, but well-drained soil. Soil may be a mix of peat, perlite, bark, and vermiculite. Grow in bright, diffused light with high humidity (60%).


----------



## newbud (Jun 25, 2012)

This one might be easier.

Nepenthes alata - Tropical pitcher plant

One of the easisest nepenthes. Especially suited for beginners.

Most of the many nepenthes are easy to grow and readily adapt to the conditions inside the home. 

There are two distinct types based on the altitude where they typically grow: Highland- above 3,000 feet or Lowland- below 3,000 feet. Some growers break these out even further. Ultra Highland- above 6,000 feet, Intermediate (straddling both High and Low), and Ultra Lowland.

All types are tropical and should be protected from temperatures below 40F. Highland types generally prefer cooler (yet still warm) temperatures: 65F - 90F during the day and 45F - 65F at night. The Lowland types prefer the same warm temperatures both night and day but will usually tolerate cooler nighttime temps around 60F - 70F.

Given that most growers can’t control temperatures that precisely, one can usually achieve success since many Nepenthes are adaptable to conditions inside the typical home.

Zone 10. Grow in loose moist, but well-drained soil. Soil may be a mix of peat, perlite, bark, and vermiculite. Grow in bright, diffused light with high humidity (60%).


----------



## hardy (Jun 26, 2012)

Newbud, I don't have these neps, but I just googled them and the available info seems to suggest they're pretty easy to cultivate. Well, I would think the intermediate and warm growers are easier because their temp requirements would then be similar to the orchids. And I suppose it's easier to warm rather than cool a setup. Unless of course if you live in a cool climate with cool summers


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2012)

I love Neps.

Had Miranda. Really nice looking plant when I bought it.
New leaves were no problem. But the pitchers always failed.
Got tired of just leaves...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 28, 2012)

Miranda or alata are both perfect for beginners. Miranda and alata grows hot (although there are some forms of alata from the highlands, if not mistaken). Keep humidity high, use a fertilizer-free, moisture-retaining medium (100% sphagnum moss is usually recommended), DO NOT keep waterlogged, and provide bright light (lightly filtered is best, they can stand direct light, but don't scorch them). Good luck.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 5 or so Nepenthe that were in 2 and 4 inch pots. I have started using 6 inch mesh baskets and 100% sphagnum moss, and my Nepenthes are starting to perform better. The oversize basket prevents them from going too dry between watering, the mesh of the basket keeps them from being too wet and lets air to the roots. When I get organized, I'll post a few images in a new thread. 

Hardy - That N. campanulata is really choice. Excellent. I will have to look around for that one. 

Newbud, only a small handful of Nepenthe stay small enough for a terrarium, most are long vines, on the order of 6 feet to 40 feet when fully mature. BUT because the US climate is mostly not to their liking, most Nepenthe sit for long periods with little growth, then they have a growth spurt, then as weather cools or warms (depending on species, hybrid & Locality) they go back into a state of slow growth. It can take many years, even several decades to get a Nepenthe up to full size. So while your plants are young, they will definitely enjoy the terrarium. My friend Tom Heller has a N. truncata, and N. raja that are decades old and still have not matured to the behemoths they could become. He is getting 1/2 gallon size pitchers, but not the full gallon size monster mugs they produce in more Nepenthe friendly tropical climates. Zone 5 Chicago is not Nepenthe territory. But over all, they are fun to grow. Most of the hybrids, and maybe half the species are easy enough that us mere mortals can do a nice job with them. Dive in, one can't have too many plants around the house.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 11, 2012)

Just thought I'd add that I have a Nepenthes sanguinea from Wellspring Gardens' website. It was small but healthy. It had small pitchers but when I put it under my T5 lights, they got bigger. During shipping, a basal shoot came off, so I potted it and put it in a bag and now it's doing well.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool. Never get tired of this cutie!


----------



## hardy (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's the plant now....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2012)

Monstrous!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow Hardy, that is fantastic growing :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! It is much bigger now!! Congrats!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 22, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## hardy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments


----------

